# Valet PRO now in Ireland



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Billyt is our Ireland distributor should anyone be interested in any valet PRO products. 

If you want to send me a pm i can send your detail to billy so he can contact you.

thanks Billy:detailer:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Good stuff, go on the Billy 

Clarke


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

Billy got me sorted with a couple of wee things earlier today. Bloody descent chap to boot!!

No doubt he will be getting al call again soon.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

themaninavectra said:


> Billy got me sorted with a couple of wee things earlier today. Bloody descent chap to boot!!
> 
> No doubt he will be getting al call again soon.
> 
> Cheers guys!


Me too.... Great Product, Great Guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Bought some Billberry and Ph Nutral snowfoam off him today off the back of a car lol

Thanks for bringin it up for me Billy-t


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

buck-egit said:


> Bought some Billberry and Ph Nutral snowfoam off him today off the back of a car lol
> 
> Thanks for bringin it up for me Billy-t


that sounds like a dodgy deal m8 that was a long drive coleraine and back


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll be looking my next batch delivered..... lol


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

another dodgy boot deal done and a clean car sorted!

cheers mate


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

PDK said:


> I'll be looking my next batch delivered..... lol


yeah as long as you pay the delivery charge paul


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

you ever around maiden city billy? Belshaft is a while trek hi!

Cheers bud!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i know bels'end m8 but not belshaft


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Belfast m8, Belfast... Never mind...

Guess ill just order online like i was going to do 3 months ago only was told an agent would be set up for NI.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

is the maiden city not derry thats what thru me if you are interested in products theres no problem


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i just googled it i have lived in belfast for 40 years and never heard it called belshaft doh


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Its fine m8, belshaft is just what some of us derry wans call Belfast...

Was just asking if you are ever down here as Belfast was pretty far away for me & would need a good price on some stuff. You selling from the house m8?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

HI....Billy

I went to mix up a wee batch of the ph sbowfoam and i noticed that it had seperated all clear on top and about 1" of milky stuff on the bottom 

My question is if I shake it up and mixed a batch for the hoselock sprayer so I can see if its any better than the surfex at shifting the grime. Does it all seperate if left for a week coz Im having to give it a good old shake to get it too mix?????

cheers
BUck-egit


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

buck-egit said:


> HI....Billy
> 
> I went to mix up a wee batch of the ph sbowfoam and i noticed that it had seperated all clear on top and about 1" of milky stuff on the bottom
> 
> ...


i would say a good shake should sort it out if not get back to me and i will speak to Greg


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

weemax said:


> Its fine m8, belshaft is just what some of us derry wans call Belfast...
> 
> Was just asking if you are ever down here as Belfast was pretty far away for me & would need a good price on some stuff. You selling from the house m8?


no we sell from a store also but its in belfast we should be getting a delivery company set up soon


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

PM sent Billy, wont clutter the thread.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

buck-egit said:


> HI....Billy
> 
> I went to mix up a wee batch of the ph sbowfoam and i noticed that it had seperated all clear on top and about 1" of milky stuff on the bottom
> 
> ...


PH neutral is sencertive to cold temps. But once the product is warmed up it will go back to normal. Product is best keeped above freezing. Quick way to warm product up put it into a bucket of hot water and in 5min or less it will be fine.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Spoke to Greg @ Valetpro yesterday on the phone, then went & met Billy & got a few things. Vey pleased alround.

Thanks very much guys.


----------



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

Billy- how do I go about getting some snowfoam from you?


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Where is the store in Belfast? Im from Ballynahinch (15 miles from Belfast). Usually go to Portadown (30 miles away) to get my gear. Something a bit closer to hand might be useful.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

pm sent m8


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

where is your store too mate?


----------

